# Monster growl



## Andreew (Jun 29, 2009)

If you Ask Terra (Thats her user name) she has a great Monster In a Box soundtrack. You may be able to edit some stuff out and make it to what you need.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try my Free Halloween Sounds Page (click the banner in my Sig area). I'm sure there's at least one that will work for you.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Also you can check out poison props monsters & zombies cd or
Download Sound Effects | SoundDogs.com


----------



## spookman (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks for the replys


----------

